# April shipment (or 'Why my husband hates fish')



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

12 fish coming in on April 7th (omgomgomgomg)


Golden EE (no pics, just videos)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IB7SyGkCQLo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMtOrDOAquY

Goldfinger







(I may or may not get a sister if the breeder gets a photo up before shipment date)

Blue girl #1









Blue girl #2









Blue girl #3









Green girl









Drunken warrior (and sister)









King Candy (and sister)









MG boy for my MG girl


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Beautiful, DBanana. I'll have a hard time resisting when you start selling.


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

Very beautiful fish! I also bought one gold like that from the same seller.

You are so lucky to be in Toronto as you will be able to pick up your fish in person, so much better, and they will not have a long trip to do.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

I love goldfinger the best. You must have tanks all over the place. lol.

I did once have this idea when I had more than one betta. That I would buy a modern looking individual squares grid sort of chunky wood display unit, hopfully that makes sense. And place individual betta tanks in the squares kind of like a living art display unit. Each betta set up being different but beautiful a living piece of art but at the same time it would look tidy in the home and the betta's would have everything in their tanks that created there little scene, as well as provided an optimum environment. I probably would have had to use little tacs to keep all the electric cables out of site. lol


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

I've got three tanks in my room right now. I've got a 20g long NPT sorority which the girls are going into, and I've got a divided 5g that has space for an extra boy. The heated shelves I have (coming soon to the journal section) will host some long sections for the boys to keep themselves in without having to buy a heater for each and every section.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

What gorgeous fish! Think I am going to have top move to a place that can accommodate more tanks - lol


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

I will go with a drip system, heater in the sump. 

What are those heated shelves you are talking about? any link?



DBanana said:


> I've got three tanks in my room right now. I've got a 20g long NPT sorority which the girls are going into, and I've got a divided 5g that has space for an extra boy. The heated shelves I have (coming soon to the journal section) will host some long sections for the boys to keep themselves in without having to buy a heater for each and every section.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> Beautiful, DBanana. I'll have a hard time resisting when you start selling.


I'm sick of seeing all those U.S. only auctions, my dream is to put up a bunch of Canadian flag ones, haha. >:3


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

Do you have any pics of the druken warrior sister? XD I'm curious as to what she looks like. He's awesome!


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

He's the sibling of my dear departed Penny (avatar fish) so she should look like her.


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

I may or may not (but mostly may) be jealous of your acquisitions. Collecting bettas from the internet; such a filthy habit. 

Excited to see the gold spawn project too. I wonder if you might have to outbreed as regular yellow to yellow crosses dull over time... Best of luck!


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

I really want a golden betta some day. So beautiful! Also, love Drunken warrior as well.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

amphirion said:


> I may or may not (but mostly may) be jealous of your acquisitions. Collecting bettas from the internet; such a filthy habit.
> 
> Excited to see the gold spawn project too. I wonder if you might have to outbreed as regular yellow to yellow crosses dull over time... Best of luck!


Well I'd be looking to outcross to keep the line healthy. Don't like inbreeding if I can help it. Luckily some of the breeders in Thailand have some excellent yellow/gold fish to cross in to.


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

amphirion said:


> Collecting bettas from the internet; such a filthy habit.


I've resorted to just saving pictures of the pretty ones on my computer XD It's pathetic and never quite the same, but it has helped me during my rehab lol


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

'nother dude coming in


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

LAST ONE I SWEAR


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

what a lovely gold boy DB. in fact he actually reminds me of antique gold. and 24 Karat gold through the fins.


----------



## merrycat (Mar 29, 2014)

DBanana said:


> I'm sick of seeing all those U.S. only auctions, my dream is to put up a bunch of Canadian flag ones, haha. >:3



That would be the awesomest thing in the world, if you did that! It's so hard to find really beautiful or unusual bettas here.


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

Wanna bet? 

Gorgious fish, how can one resist?



DBanana said:


> LAST ONE I SWEAR


----------



## Ghostie (Mar 26, 2014)

rename that why my parents hate fish and you have my life


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

The Siam betta is dealing with 'hard' fins. They're stiff like they were dipped in glue and dried. He can only move his pectoral fins and he has a little dollop of what looks like poo curling down out of him that has yet to come off. 










But the golden boy I got from Interbettas is dead. He was dropping scales like mad straight out of the bag, but I thought the warm gentle environment would have helped. I came home to him stiff as a board on the bottom. >_O So frikken frustrating.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Oh and I didn't get shipped the blue-fire female from Aquastar because they forgot. What a doozy of a shipment. =_=


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

So sorry for loss, it must be upsetting to lose some lovely fish. Was that the first gold boy on the AB thread or the gold on this thread?

I hope the other one pulls through. Where do you stand with a refund can you get one or is it well the fish wasn't dead on arrival so sorry but no refund?


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

Oh my, sorry to hear that. My golden is also from Interbettas and he's doing great, very active and eating. I wonder what hapened to yours since you got them even earlier than I did. Mine were in the mail another day. Maybe they forgot to put the protective product in the bag? that hapened to one of my fish as all other from that breeder where in yellow water except one and the one without the yellow water was decomposing in the bag.

You were very badlucky with your fish.

Currently I have 2 fish that I am treating for fin rot, but it's nowhere like yours.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Siam betta is dead. Hes saying I didnt email him fast ebough so SOL. Interbettas is at least being kind. I would highly suggest avoiding Siam, I didnt ask for another fish but he is being a jerk and acting like I was only after another.


----------



## JDragon (Jan 28, 2014)

That's horrible... Siam never struck me right. I suppose my gut feeling was right about them.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

sorry for your losses. How are the others doing, I hope they are all ok.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

One of my girls (blue black) drowned herself last night. Omfg, when will this end!


----------



## JDragon (Jan 28, 2014)

So sorry Dbanana.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Oh no, sounds like you are having some really bad luck, there was a saying which I don't know if you will be familiar with, but I remember some work colleges saying deaths always come in three's they were talking about work colleges who had passed fairly closely for various reasons at the time, but lets hope this is the case for you and the end of it. (I don't know why that popped in my head, it was years ago)

Wishing you all the best for the others.


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

So on a more positive note, how are the others doing?

Mine seem to have improved quite a bit today, compared to yesterday. one day at the time.

Good luck with your other fish.


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

saw this thread pop up on the main page again and decided to take a look, and oh my. im so sorry DBanana- that's horrible. i wish the rest of your bettas a quick recovery!


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

That's terrible  At least you know it wasn't your fault, just sick fish in the mail.



DBanana said:


> The Siam betta is dealing with 'hard' fins. They're stiff like they were dipped in glue and dried. He can only move his pectoral fins and he has a little dollop of what looks like poo curling down out of him that has yet to come off.


Finmelt?

http://bubblesandbettas.blogspot.com/p/betta-diseases.html


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

It sounds like it could be. Thankfully the other boys seem to be doing well. Glad I got that second MG boy now for sure! Hopefully they'll all start feeling better. Finished setting up the 20g long with gravel and some more plants and they're in and exploring.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Can't wait for the triple sulpha treatments for all of them to be done. Thankfully the rest of them are all looking super healthy. As expected, the female that drowned herself had gorged on brine shrimp and then attempted to squeeze through the hole at the back of a terra cotta pot. =_=

Thankfully I didn't have any immediate breeding plans. The EE pair are soooo healthy and gorgeous. The bodies are a pale sort of pineapple, but the fins are a lovely pale-gold-ish shade so I'm looking forward to the project.


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

Yes your EE are really beautiful! EE are so loveble, really cute!

Glad your other fish are doing well.

Chalem (1960) wrote to me to find out how were the fish, so at least he cares. But I asked him question about their water parameters like PH, hardness and temperature and he seem to not know this.

Also he said to put a little bit of salt in the water as well as almond leaves.
They all seem to put salt with their bettas. Laddayu told me they always add salt to their betta water.




DBanana said:


> Can't wait for the triple sulpha treatments for all of them to be done. Thankfully the rest of them are all looking super healthy. As expected, the female that drowned herself had gorged on brine shrimp and then attempted to squeeze through the hole at the back of a terra cotta pot. =_=
> 
> Thankfully I didn't have any immediate breeding plans. The EE pair are soooo healthy and gorgeous. The bodies are a pale sort of pineapple, but the fins are a lovely pale-gold-ish shade so I'm looking forward to the project.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Wow, they are beautiful. I want them all. Another name could be 'I'm missing these beauties from their tank'. Don't go looking at me


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Ugh, I seem to have cross-contaminated King Candy with the Siam betta because he's showing symptoms. Treating pretty aggressively across the board with tri-sulphs and secondary infection preventative. I didn't want to use bleach on my aquarium equipment but I'll be bleaching nets briefly in between uses (and rinsing like mad).


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

If you bleach, which is a perfectly acceptable, safe, and often preferred method of sterilization, rinds the object well, let it dry fully (this alone should do the job), and double up on conditioner if it's a larger object.


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

what symptoms does he have?

You can use bleach and rinse well, then to deactivate it just use Prime and it will neutralize what ever is left. I used to clean my micron filter with load of bleach for a full night, then rinse it, then it was still smelling bleach badly but after I put in a cap full of Prime and let it rest for 30 minutes, there was no more trace of bleach smell left.

I never had a problem with the fish using this after the bleach treatment.



DBanana said:


> Ugh, I seem to have cross-contaminated King Candy with the Siam betta because he's showing symptoms. Treating pretty aggressively across the board with tri-sulphs and secondary infection preventative. I didn't want to use bleach on my aquarium equipment but I'll be bleaching nets briefly in between uses (and rinsing like mad).


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Classic melt signs, very rapid advancement. The triple sulpha treatments are going well and I think he'll get through it.


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

Good, sometime we have no choice but to use the strong med and not waste precious time with tea and salt.




DBanana said:


> Classic melt signs, very rapid advancement. The triple sulpha treatments are going well and I think he'll get through it.


----------

